# Former cocktail pianist:Hoping to release album of original work



## Pete Skrade (Apr 11, 2018)

I asked mom and dad to buy me piano lessons, at age nine, after I saw, "The Sting." I wanted to learn to play ragtime, and Scott Joplin.

They bought me lessons, and I learned to play Scott Joplin. 3 years of lessons, self-taught after that.

Went to St. Olaf, got B.A. in English.

Did every damned kind of work: Everything from business writing for fund-raising companies to fast-food. At forty years old, started playing piano in restaurants.

Broke elbow very badly four years ago, decided to write and record songs for album, since I would have to leave performing in restaurants alone for, "At least three years," my doctor said.

Four years after elbow break, I have 23 songs copyrighted, lyrics and music. (If I can make the recording happen, I may have the only debut album ever which will be a double album.)

I come here owing to a tip from Spitfire Audio, to share some songs, exchange pointless insults, (just kidding), listen to others' work, and get vitriol-laced negative feedback (again, just kidding, though that variety surfaces occasionally, even in the best forums).

(Aslo, I won't complain about supportive feedback, either.)


----------



## Pete Skrade (Apr 11, 2018)

(Obligatory post so I can post songs.)


----------



## Pete Skrade (Apr 11, 2018)

(Obligatory post number two.)


----------



## Pete Skrade (Apr 11, 2018)

(Why did the chicken cross the road?)


----------



## dflood (Apr 11, 2018)

Pete Skrade said:


> I come here owing to a tip from Spitfire Audio, to share some songs, exchange pointless insults, (just kidding), listen to others' work, and get vitriol-laced negative feedback (again, just kidding, though that variety surfaces occasionally, even in the best forums)



Welcome! Yes, we’ve been getting a lot of referrals from Spitfire fans including this recent prize winner: _“VI Control - you will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy”_. I hope we don’t disappoint! 

Seriously, I have found the feedback here to be mostly constructive, helpful, and knowledgeable.


----------



## Pete Skrade (Apr 11, 2018)

dflood said:


> Welcome! Yes, we’ve been getting a lot of referrals from Spitfire fans including this recent prize winner: _“VI Control - you will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy”_. I hope we don’t disappoint!
> 
> Seriously, I have found the feedback here to be mostly constructive, helpful, and knowledgeable.


Thanks for posting--looks like a great forum!


----------



## Pete Skrade (Apr 12, 2018)

I don't mean to complain, but I don't understand why I can't put an original song on as a post. Does a certain amount of time need to pass? (I just joined, yesterday.) I read about the required three posts, but I have posted three times. Does that requirement indicate three posts of a certain kind? Or, three which are responded to? Is it there is a time requirement, too? I wrote a song about the character, "Scout," from "To Kill a Mockingbird," and I am really proud of it. I am anxious for feedback. It isn't urgent, but I'll be grateful for a response explaining things. Thanks.


----------



## Pete Skrade (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi! This is an ultra-rough, no vocals yet demo of a tune I wrote. The title is, "Heaven is Holding You." This is cool, because I seem able to post tunes, now. I don't know why some mp3 files are greyed out, and some not, but this one wasn't, so I jumped to post. In the ultimate, "album version," I hope to pay a female vocalist to sing either just the chorus, or the whole song. My concept was that the lyrics would be a dialogue between my "Sage" self, and my "Child" self, with only the "sage" self doing any talking. I will see if I can attach the words. Thanks for any feedback (be gentle: I acknowledge it is very rough--it only features drum patterns and instruments from my Kronos.) (I can't upload lyrics. Maybe eventually.)


----------



## dflood (Apr 12, 2018)

The attached file doesn’t play for me. At least not on an iPad. Most people who want to share their work here set up an account on SoundCloud or Dropbox, or some other music sharing service, and then just embed a link to it in their posts. That seems to be the most bulletproof way of sharing sound files. 

Also, keep in mind that most of the people using this forum seem to be into orchestral music, film composing, film trailers, game music, etc. Some are also into electronica, synth-based composition, etc. If your music falls outside of these genres, it may affect the number of responses you get.


----------



## Pete Skrade (Apr 17, 2018)

dflood said:


> The attached file doesn’t play for me. At least not on an iPad. Most people who want to share their work here set up an account on SoundCloud or Dropbox, or some other music sharing service, and then just embed a link to it in their posts. That seems to be the most bulletproof way of sharing sound files.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that most of the people using this forum seem to be into orchestral music, film composing, film trailers, game music, etc. Some are also into electronica, synth-based composition, etc. If your music falls outside of these genres, it may affect the number of responses you get.


I appreciate your tipping me off--it is ok if I don't get many responses: I don't get much attention on YouTube, either


----------



## Pete Skrade (Apr 17, 2018)

dflood said:


> The attached file doesn’t play for me. At least not on an iPad. Most people who want to share their work here set up an account on SoundCloud or Dropbox, or some other music sharing service, and then just embed a link to it in their posts. That seems to be the most bulletproof way of sharing sound files.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that most of the people using this forum seem to be into orchestral music, film composing, film trailers, game music, etc. Some are also into electronica, synth-based composition, etc. If your music falls outside of these genres, it may affect the number of responses you get.


I post an mp3 which I think will play, since you were kind enough to show interest  (Also, I post the lyrics, which are below):

“Heaven is Holding You” —— Pete Skrade



Ooooh, heaven is holding you, little one

With love that saves by standing guard

I hear a voice in my mind, little one, says,

“You’re working much too hard…”

You are part of me,

But, please, set yourself free:

I’ll be with you, in the yard…

Ooooh, heaven is holding you, little one

It heals the flesh that has been scarred—

I hear a voice in my mind, little one, says,

“Play, right now, your losing card…”

There’s one, true, victory

I pray, you, one day, see—

When you fly away from the fire that marred…



Chorus:



Heaven is holding you

Heaven, the mothership

You’ve got some definite growing to do

But, you qualify as, “Hip.”

But, you’re not the whole damned iceberg—

Please, let me give you a tip:

Heaven is holding you,

And, it wants me to hold you, too…



Ooooh, heaven is holding you, little one

You’re in a place of peace and joy—

I hear a voice in my mind, little one, says,

“Love renews where hate destroys…”

You are a part of me,

You’re setting yourself free,

(I’m glad I’m my own little boy…)



Chorus



Saxophone solo over chords from verse



Chorus



Finis

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/saxo-heaven-redood-mp3.12957/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 17, 2018)

Pete, you need to ease up on posting so many songs. This isn't a "listen to my music" forum or a place to get attention for your songs. The Members Compositions section is a place to ask for feedback on specific compositions, usually ones that you are currently working on and are still tweaking.

Seven songs at once is way too many. People will think it's spammy to do that. I'll leave your first song up (the one that was originally double-posted), but in fairness to other people whose compositions were dropped down the list because you have seven songs at the top, I'll delete the other six. See what kind of feedback you get, then you'll have a better idea of how this process might be useful.

Also, you might want to read other threads so that you can get an idea of how people interact here.


----------



## Pete Skrade (Apr 17, 2018)

I apologize for being excessive: I assumed, when I should have researched. I will take your counsel to heart, and spend some time learning how folks interact at VI-Control. Thanks,
Pete


----------

